# Brooks B72 Saddle



## kruzer (Apr 21, 2019)

Looking for a good condition Brooks B72 Saddle in black. Thanks


----------



## kruzer (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## DFM (May 7, 2019)

I have a Brooks saddle that was given as a donation for JDRF (diabetes research).  I am interested in selling it.  Looking for $75 (all for JDRF).


----------



## marklachapelle (Jan 4, 2021)

DFM said:


> I have a Brooks saddle that was given as a donation for JDRF (diabetes research).  I am interested in selling it.  Looking for $75 (all for JDRF).  View attachment 993369



Did you ever sell the saddle? It's been forever, but I'd be interested if you still have it.
Mark


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jan 5, 2021)

How about this one?


----------



## marklachapelle (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, I have one of these, it looks to be a B190 but it's too large for this Iver Johnson.
What I'm looking for is a smaller saddle like the Brooks Flyer or maybe the B72.


----------



## kruzer (Jan 31, 2021)

Still looking. Thnx


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 8, 2021)

kruzer said:


> Still looking. Thnx



here's one:








						Brooks B72 Saddle - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

Nice Brooks B72 bicycle saddle. Has a scuff on the side as shown, but is in excellent condition otherwise and has never been tightened as shown by the adjustment bolt. Many many more years of...



					albuquerque.craigslist.org


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 26, 2021)

how about this one :









						Reduced - now that is a saddle .... rare BROOKS /Raleigh saddle  top condition !! | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

up for sale is this very rare old  BROOKS B90/3 saddle   twisted rear springs -Raleigh sign stamped  total length 35cm width :24 cm  top condition  400$ shipped with tracking  NOW 350$ !!  pay pal for friends only




					thecabe.com
				












						super leather BROWN spring saddle n° 218 | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

very nice Leather Brown saddle n° 218  super condition  340$ wit shipping  pay pal for friends only




					thecabe.com
				











						Reduced - very old BROWN leather saddle n° 213  SUPER CONDITION !!! | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

for sale :   this very old BROWN leather saddle n° 213  SUPER CONDITION !!!  hard to find in this condition nice copper rivets ! complete with saddle clamp  30x 23cm   500$ shipped with tracking  NOW 400 $  pay pal for friends only




					thecabe.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2021)

There is one posted currently in the parts section.









						Sold - Brooks B72 $55. | Archive (sold)
					

Brooks B72, surface cracks, patina on rivets, rails and clamps. One clamp has mild rust for some reason. Leather treated by me with proofide. Light cleaning of plated parts to remove surface accumulations. Metal should clean-up more better if so desired. All original made in England clamp and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## kruzer (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks man


----------



## kruzer (Jul 30, 2021)

Still looking. thnx


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Might want to narrow it down for us-price? Condition? Why the seats shown wouldn’t work? V/r Shawn


----------



## irideiam (Oct 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Might want to narrow it down for us-price? Condition? Why the seats shown wouldn’t work? V/r Shawn



He appears to be looking for a narrower model for a lightweight or middleweight frame.


----------



## kruzer (Dec 26, 2021)

Still looking for a clean b72 in black. Thanks


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 20, 2022)

I have a NOS B72 . Trying to date it, but from the 1980/early 1990’s for sure.

this saddle is dry, so a couple of Proofhide sessions will be necessary.

$125 including CONUS shipping .
Rusty

will provide photos asap .


----------

